# Australian Bird eating spider, feeding



## K-Y-L-E

Hi all,
A pic of my bird eating Tarantula feeding, some might think its grosse but i think its cool lol


----------



## doenoe

wow, really nice. T's are great animals
What is it eating? 
Good picture, good subject


----------



## K-Y-L-E

Hi and thanx for the comment,its eaing a meal worm. 
You have any t's yourself?


----------



## doenoe

nope, i used to have 2 emperor scorpions. But they both died. Got 2 bearded dragons and a ball python now.


----------



## woodsac

I like the detail.


----------



## Joerocket

lol, I thought it was literally going to be a bird eating a spider but this is just as good. Love the detail in the hair etc. do i see 10 legs? or do the front two count as hands..I dont know much about spiders.

-Joe


----------



## Chiller

Very cool .  Man..what a spider.


----------



## doenoe

the front two are called pedipalps. In scorpions they have grown to be the claws. If i got my facts straight. But it was something in those lines.


----------



## saulmr

So crisp makes me run away on the opposite direction that thing came from... Good shot!


----------



## Joerocket

doenoe said:
			
		

> the front two are called pedipalps. In scorpions they have grown to be the claws. If i got my facts straight. But it was something in those lines.


 
pedipalps...is that french for friends of the feet?lol thanks for the info, it was bugging me... no pun intended.

-Joe


----------



## JonMikal

awesome detail...love it!


----------



## suryad

Nice what lens did you use?


----------



## K-Y-L-E

suryad said:
			
		

> Nice what lens did you use?


Hi i used the super macro feature on the konica minolta z6


----------



## mentos_007

it is not cool... it is fury and disgusting... and scary... I hate spiders... but I appreciate you that you did SUCH an extreme close up... I can't look at this photo any longer....


----------



## K-Y-L-E

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> it is not cool... it is fury and disgusting... and scary... I hate spiders... but I appreciate you that you did SUCH an extreme close up... I can't look at this photo any longer....


Coooooooooool!


----------



## DLL_4ever

haha this photo is awesome! Discusting, but awesome!


----------



## JonK

whoa! extreme! beautifully detailed capture. :thumbup:
Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Rob

Poor spider... what's it ever done to you 'orrible lot? Ok, probably not the best comment in the world!

Great shot! Love your beastie. How big is it? 

Rob


----------



## K-Y-L-E

Rob said:
			
		

> Poor spider... what's it ever done to you 'orrible lot? Ok, probably not the best comment in the world!
> 
> Great shot! Love your beastie. How big is it?
> 
> Rob


This particular one isnt so big he's a juvenile male he's around 14cm legspan the females i have here are close to 20cm legspan easily


----------



## railman44

Animals die so others can live.  If it were me I'd put a 5.56 through that spider in a heart-beat...


----------



## Rapala46

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> it is not cool... it is fury and disgusting... and scary... I hate spiders... but I appreciate you that you did SUCH an extreme close up... I can't look at this photo any longer....



Ditto x3409784357534


----------



## K-Y-L-E

railman44 said:
			
		

> Animals die so others can live.  If it were me I'd put a 5.56 through that spider in a heart-beat...


Great...


----------



## CrazyAva

Ugh, gives me the chills, but you did a great job.  We have tarantulas here.  They roam around, we find them in our yard, under the childrens bicycle seats and near the dumpster.


----------

